# Which is the best deo?



## eggman (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha...sorry for degrading the Chit Chat thread quality*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animated/anim_59.gif but.........now that I've done it already you can stop cursing me and tell me Which is the best deo ??*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/adult/motion.gifIt has to have two qualities:

1)It should have a mesmerizing smell...atleast girls should dig it*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/adult/cooter.gif
2)it should be strong enough for others to smell!!!!*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animated/anim_07.gif


I currently use BRUT OCEAN , although I like its smell*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/love/love0009.gif ,, no one else can smell it *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/indifferent/indifferent0002.gif(and boy I spray them like insecticides on my body).

P.S. : If you Don't like this thread or  find it demeaning, stupid, perverted, grayish, child molesting, racist  or anything else...then don't reply !Simple  

Now bring on your suggestions*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/love/love0007.gif


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 23, 2009)

*i128.photobucket.com/albums/p198/kenda27/Blog%20graphics/axe.jpg
AXE Unlimited is better


----------



## eggman (Apr 23, 2009)

^^How about DARK TEMPTATION?? Chocolate one?
*tejk.blogg.se/images/2009/axe_dark_temptation_flakon_25814253.png


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 23, 2009)

^dunno,  Am using AXE Unlimited  from many days!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

i use NIVEA ... not sure if chicks dig it though...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 23, 2009)

my sweat smells teh sexeh.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 23, 2009)

^ lol!


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 23, 2009)

tere ko bahut jarurat hai. khabhi bhi nahi nahata hai ye. class me bahut stink kart hai.


----------



## eggman (Apr 23, 2009)

^^BRUT ke smell hi aisa hai!!lol


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> my sweat smells teh sexeh.


I concur...chicks dig manly musk.


----------



## eggman (Apr 23, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> my sweat smells teh sexeh.



haha
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ichi said:


> I concur...chicks dig manly musk.



*imshopping.rediff.com/shopping/giftshop/pix/s/shopm_95blowup.jpg

Kya aap iski baatkar rahe the?


----------



## Indyan (Apr 24, 2009)

I love Axe Dark Tempation - Chocolate


----------



## hellknight (Apr 24, 2009)

Gilette's are also nice.. a little expensive than others.. but still they've a long lasting effect.. you might wanna try one of these


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 24, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^How about DARK TEMPTATION?? Chocolate one?
> *tejk.blogg.se/images/2009/axe_dark_temptation_flakon_25814253.png


I hate this! Clix smells good


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2009)

Arey yeh deo sheo choro miaan,ittar use karo paan chaba ke.Aur dekho miaan hum toh apne chachaa jaan ki dukaan ka maal hi istmaal karne ki salaah denge tumko paan chaba ke.Itminaan se istmaal karna warna kapre kharaab ho jayenge paan chaba ke.*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5899/66703392.gif


*img25.imageshack.us/img25/1950/introimagepng.jpg


----------



## Coool (Apr 24, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> I hate this



I love that really dude not kidding


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the best is nivea which is alcohol free. The rest start giving out a bad odour bcoz of the alcohol content, once the fragrance disappears. Just my experience.


----------



## eggman (Apr 24, 2009)

^^How expensive is Nivea and Musk and Gillette??


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 24, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^How expensive is Nivea and Musk and Gillette??



Nivea is less than 200 bucks


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2009)

AXE Dark temptation!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 24, 2009)

I use Old Spice Eu-De-Cologne. Diluted with water 1:4 (4 parts of water for 1 part of cologne).

The smell lingers on for a whole day atleast.

And bathe with Mysore Sandal Soap.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 24, 2009)

I've used both the Unlimited and Dark Temptation:Chocolate....but I haven't tried the 3in1 and the Summer Limited one...let's see if I can get one...
BTW Rexona has a real All-day effect for me, while AXE dissociated in just 3-5 hours...


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 24, 2009)

DoooooooD! AXE all the way .. dont you see all those ad's one spray over your body and you are a Babe Magnet ..


----------



## eggman (Apr 24, 2009)

^^I become the magnet but only with same pole as babes!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 24, 2009)

ichi said:


> I concur...chicks dig manly musk.


Yeah right 
I doubt whether that works after a hard day at work coupled with a few hours cramped up in a bus/train in traffic 
 
AXE effect FTW!!! 


eggman said:


> ^^I become the magnet but only with same pole as babes!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 24, 2009)

FA for men
"Sportive fresh"


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 26, 2009)

Wild Stone


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

I use Ittar   only.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

What abt men's perfume? Which ones do u guys use?


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 28, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> Wild Stone



Love their new promo!

If you are still undecided go for Old Spice classic or Lime; women just dig it. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## yippee (Apr 28, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> What abt men's perfume? Which ones do u guys use?


i don't like perfume but i use this
*www.nri-popular.com/images/Rexona%20Men%20Deodorant%20Roll%20on%2030ml%20IC3727%20Rs.30.00.JPG


----------



## eggman (Apr 28, 2009)

^^lol!!!

I had Old Spice Lime Talc, didn't like it!! 
Dunno about the Classic!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ Egg Effect?*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Correction: EggS effect!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

yippee said:


> i don't like perfume but i use this
> *www.nri-popular.com/images/Rexona%20Men%20Deodorant%20Roll%20on%2030ml%20IC3727%20Rs.30.00.JPG



Are u serious?


----------

